# Deck Mat - DIY/Home Brew



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

try something like a yoga mat..dont ask me how I know. Make sure if you do get one, that is does not slide when wet. I had a workout mat that slid like crazy. 

One downside, once you are moving, since it does not glue down, it will move or fly out of the boat unless you are standing on it. 

Best part is, you can just roll it up when not in use.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

My wife just got this foam rubber non-slip bath mat. It has suction cups on the back, but it is very similar to really thick shelf liner material which does't like to slip. They might work in a boat and they are cheap compare to other options.

Nate


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Lowes sells anti fatigue mat by the foot back in their carpet / rug area. It's grey, and soft on the feet and is around 3 ft wide. It's fairly heavy so I don't know that it would float very well and unless your boat is swamped I doubt it would move. It's around 3-4 bucks a foot.

Based on your application I'm guessing you would only need a few feet. For the limited use you stated this is a great option under 15 bucks.


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

one source is http://www.footcush.com/


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

lpg said:


> try something like a yoga mat..dont ask me how I know. Make sure if you do get one, that is does not slide when wet. I had a workout mat that slid like crazy.
> 
> One downside, once you are moving, since it does not glue down, it will move or fly out of the boat unless you are standing on it.
> 
> Best part is, you can just roll it up when not in use.


^ x2! 

My wife has several yoga mats that are very comfortable on the feet and they do not slide. Plus they are cheap if It gets torn up or dirty...

I have used some between my bed rails and truck box to prevent scratches too


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

If you go the yoga mat route, hang one of these Mofo's off your platform.










http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

That anti fatigue mat I suggested is pretty tough so it should stand up to decent use.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Use this. Layout is simple, cut to fit (self explanatory), packs away for easy storage


http://www.foamtiles.com/mats/learn..._pmt__pdv_t_&gclid=CPzBtdLq18oCFZYWHwodkUwGkw


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Wool Socks with Bread Bags on the outside of socks Mang! That's how us old Fuggs made it 5 miles to school in snow without shoes..

Secrets Out!

Still use this tactic inside the waders, duck hunting..... Still Works!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Snookdaddy said:


> Wool Socks with Bread Bags on the outside of socks Mang! That's how us old Fuggs made it 5 miles to school in snow without shoes..
> 
> Secrets Out!
> 
> Still use this tactic inside the waders, duck hunting..... Still Works!


Shhhhh!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/TrafficM...terlocking-Foam-Mat-4-Pack-TM1015-4/206394455


----------



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks guys - all great ideas. I'll be heading to the sporting good and home improvement stores to check out your suggestions. I'll post pics once I decide and test in the boat. Really appreciate all the responses and various ideas.

I'll also make sure to try out the wool socks and bread bags on the extra cold days.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Spend $40 on a pair of these flip flops...they are so comfortable you might wear them all the time.

https://www.softscience.com/skiff.html


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Back when I was more self assured I often climbed on to the poling platform bare foot, but I now I wear shoes. I never cut my feet or made 911 calls when I had to "jump off" the platform a couple of times. Seems to happen when you least expect it.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I honestly tried to come up with an idea for you. But, it seems a majic carpet is fictional and only found in cartoons. Your price is the issue. I would create a removable liner, glass covered in seadek. Does nothing for heat actually worse but would help with the cold.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I also keep thinking those coconut fiber door mats might work in this capacity, but finding something with the right dimensions is difficult.

Nate


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

Rubber mat from a truck bed liner will work for keeping out the cold and easy on the feet too, also heavy enough not to fly up when you're running


----------



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

Sorry to report back so late, lost the thread when it relocated. Here are photos of the mat I found at Home Depot for about $10 bucks. Works as intended, no cutting either. Thanks again for everyone's suggestions


----------

